# Can you imagine what a 5-3-8 would look like?



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

I read the sticky/thread explaining variants and tritypes. I enjoyed reading the example sections, showing how certain tritypes would be like. For example, a 4-6-8 would be more cynical and bossy? What would, in your opinion, a 5-3-8 look like? How would you describe it?


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

The most important thing is to identify the core type and instinctual stacking. I like to see the instinctual stacking/variants as a factor that affects the external energy or 'aura' of the individual. 

SX: Warmer, more intense, either on-or-off, energy directing outwards.
SO: Not sure about this one, SO focuses on 'who is involved', how to relate to one another, energy is likely to be alternating.. I suppose this subtype constantly regulates its behavior depending on context which why it is more versatile in terms of compatibility with the other 2 subtypes.
SP: Cooler, conserving, cautious, tenacious, energy directing inwards. 

Source: Faurves instinctual booklet and audio mp3s


A 538 would be someone who has a cooler, energy- conserving, exerting their energy in a way without unnecessary waste. 3-5 brings a desire to do things 'effortlessly and efficiently'. 8 wants to assert but is more adaptable due to the stronger influence of 5-3's shrewdness. 5-3 is incognito and cunning. Facially, there are difficulties in expressing emotions and sensitivity because this tritype one of the least identified with feelings, thus showing emotions (especially friendliness and happiness) seem rather unnatural for this tritype. I like to interpret this type using fantasy metaphors.

538 SX: The ninja assassin. SX prefers to eliminate their victims up close and personal. They literally want to _taste_ the blood and suffering of their victims.
538 SO: The dark mastermind (similar to 528). More minions, social asserts, global domination.
538 SP: The dark hermit with her/his secret fortress. More reclusive, careful, resourceful. Prefers to eliminate victims from a distant (smart and efficient!)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Wh1zkey said:


> I read the sticky/thread explaining variants and tritypes. I enjoyed reading the example sections, showing how certain tritypes would be like. For example, a 4-6-8 would be more cynical and bossy? What would, in your opinion, a 5-3-8 look like? How would you describe it?


think 
- banker
- anime villain
- emperor palpatine


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

"_5-3-8: more ambitious, competitive and assertive than others, these Fives stand out through their leadership abilities. They are rather good at managing people and know how to employ their powers and competencies in order to obtain an effective result. Pragmatic, goal-oriented and driven, but also a tad arrogant and egotistical, they know how to influence a situation to their advantage. And yet, although they are proficient in authority positions, others can find them quite unsympathetic and self-interested, with very little interest in people who cannot be of clear use to them._
_typical subtypes: social, sexual, balanced wings_
_similar tritypes: 5-8-3, 3-5-8, 8-5-3_
_flavours: self-confident, pragmatic, hard-working and narcissistic"_

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/119516-tritype-538-description.html


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

@-Alpha- @Shadow Logic @Octavian


----------



## Octavian (Nov 24, 2013)

My tri-type is 3-5-8. Generally speaking I take a minimalist approach to the enneagram and don't really view or "use" it in the traditional sense.

In my view the core-type sets the agenda or ultimate goal. The latter two of the tri-type then, indicate the tactics used to reach that goal. To me, knowledge and power are the pathways to achievement. I cannot achieve if I am not overwhelmingly knowledgeable, and I cannot achieve if the agenda of another is superimposed over mine. Hence, I take on many 5 and 8 behaviors; from excessive research and annotation, to battling others for control and influence. Upon accumulating the required level of knowledge, and nullifying those attempting to subordinate or use me, I gain the space needed to achieve as I desire.

My view is that the MBTI indicates cognition, and that the enneagram indicates what the functional stack is used for. So after the above, it is a merely a matter of allowing the core 3 in me to drive and direct my Ni-Te, at which point I begin to achieve what I want.

If you are asking for characteristics I fit the 3w4 stereotype pretty well; silent but shrewd businessman. I am extremely confident in my abilities. I rarely need to, but I've no qualms about resorting to Machiavellian tactics. I care most about fully actualizing my potential and getting the things inside my head to literally exist out in reality.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

For a fictive example of this tritype I'd consider Lord Baelish from Game of Thrones. He's likely a core 3. Another is likely Lord Voldemort from Harry Potter but also likely a 3 in the lead.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 24, 2013)

Entropic said:


> For a fictive example of this tritype I'd consider Lord Baelish from Game of Thrones. He's likely a core 3. Another is likely Lord Voldemort from Harry Potter but also likely a 3 in the lead.


Do you think he's INTJ or ENTJ?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Octavian said:


> Do you think he's INTJ or ENTJ?


Which one of them? But Baelish I'd pin as an INTJ with strong Te. Voldemort is probably an ENFJ. Oh yeah, I think I'd add Aizen Sousuke from Bleach in there as well but ENFJ. I could also plausibly see Sepiroth from Final Fantasy VII fitting the bill. All of them are 3s and ENFJs though, but I could somewhat kind of see Sephiroth as a possible 5 as well but I think prior to going nuts, he was just too outward-moving and it wasn't just because of 5-ish confidence. Out of these, Sephiroth is the most 5-ish though.

I can't think of a fictive 5 who happened to be a 358 tritype as of this moment.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

As an 853 my objective is to consistently acquire as much power as possible through the use of knowledge, competition, and image. I crave power and have always since I can remember, the more I learn the more powerful I become due to each bit of knowledge being a useful tool to conquer with. I'm extremely assertive, competitive, and imagy. My image though has to be one that exudes power no matter what role I take. When it comes to competition I see myself as the greatest in everything so I tend to compete directly with those that I perceive to have the most potential in giving me a challenge. The challenge is what motivates me, pushes me to conquer it, whenever I see a challenge I want to demolish it. If there is a wall, some may want to find a way around it, while I would rather break it down to showcase my strength and power.

I tend to be extremely confident in whatever I chooSe to participate in. It's not that confidence is something I'm even conscious of (directly at least) though, it's more that my love for challenges to test myself comes off to others as confidence. I don't let anyone try to convince me otherwise, the only convincing evidence is when I lose to someone beter than me. When I lose though it's not really over because they have now become my new objective to conquer and I tend to work harder with every lost getting stronger on the way. 

As I said before, my image is one that has to exude power so I tend to do things that adds on to that specific image. A great of example of this I when I first joined the Marine corps. Not only did I want the challenge but I wanted the power that came with the title and training of being a Marine. I wanted to the strength that the Marines would give me, and I wanted to say that I conquered the Marine Corps. 

When it comes to knowledge, I want to acquire all of it to use at my disposal. Knowledge is a weapon, and the more knowledge I have, the more efficient my weapon becomes, the more dangerous I become. Knowledge with the means to use it expedites the process in acquiring power but not only that, knowledge itself is power. So not only do I want my image to be one that exudes power but also exudes high intelligence, and firmness. I consider an image that represents power, intelligence, firmness, competent, and smoothNess as perfection and/or Godlike, and that is what I strive for Godhood.

I don't normally talk about such things on this forum, but since you asked I thought I would tell. Take it as you will.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm either 358 or 385, though in which stacking to me is a somewhat arbitrary distinction to make as I believe that the core indicates primary motivation and has a hand in every action. Therefore, a type 3 like myself will only ever experience their fixes in a way that supports the aims of the core. A type 3 might experience 8ish and 5ish behaviors and desires, but in a way that is nuanced with 3.

I'd say I take enneagram symbolically, using it as an introspection tool to understand how what is immediately manifest in the form of behaviors tie into what we want. It's useful in that it serves as a lens to see how different people can pursue the same aims in different ways as well as different aims in similar ways. The system serves as a sort of poetic expression of the similarities and differences in each person and how the way we immediately appear might not necessarily be all that exists.

This is all to say that I don't believe that any 538, 385, 835, etc will necessarily manifest any particular way. We can, however speculate that based on such an agenda how such a type might act. @octavian and I, for example share a markedly similar tri type and the difference between us in practice is extremely stark. We are both, however unmistakeably type 3w4 in our desires and behaviors, however.

I'd say I fit the 3w4 stereotype pretty well. I aim for a sort of slick, aloof business type with an individualistic streak that keeps me from associating very closely with anyone. I read, study and accumulate power in the pursuit of goals that I use to further my image of cool aloofness as I conquer obstacle after obstacle, my actions appearing effortless as others watch in awe. If I'm unable to do something, I don't attempt until absolutely certain I am able to. Once I am, I assert my competence with direction and magnitude, afterward shrugging victories off as if achieving them were just another step in a legacy. I aim to be admired so widely and achieve so routinely that I don't have time to acknowledge the adoration I receive.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Entropic said:


> For a fictive example of this tritype I'd consider Lord Baelish from Game of Thrones. He's likely a core 3. Another is likely Lord Voldemort from Harry Potter but also likely a 3 in the lead.


Draco Malfoy also. I'd say he's either 358 or 368.


----------



## Sirius Black (Sep 28, 2014)

Wh1zkey said:


> I read the sticky/thread explaining variants and tritypes. I enjoyed reading the example sections, showing how certain tritypes would be like. For example, a 4-6-8 would be more cynical and bossy? What would, in your opinion, a 5-3-8 look like? How would you describe it?


Sounds like Genius villain to me or very hateful character :|
such as: Hiruma from eyeshield 21 or Lelouch vi Britania from Code Geass

or just like Light Yagami from deathnote when he killed naomi (paye's fiancee) and shiori (his girlfriend) in order to join investigation team led by L and his father :|

Or like professor James Moriarty.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Sirius Black said:


> Sounds like Genius villain to me or very hateful character :|
> such as: Hiruma from eyeshield 21 or *Lelouch vi Britania from Code Geass*



Not really. Lelouch is 378. I don't know Eyeshield 21. 



> or just like Light Yagami from deathnote when he killed naomi (paye's fiancee) and shiori (his girlfriend) in order to join investigation team led by L and his father :|
> 
> Or like professor James Moriarty.


Light could maybe be of this tritype, but I am more inclined to think he is the same as Lelouch. Moriarty seems to vary too much in his portrayal across media to get a good feel of him, but he could plausibly fit the bill. 378 is a bit lighter than 358 because 7 brings a positive outlook to the tritype. 358 more withdrawn, more obviously power-seeking, uses knowledge to gain power over people and their environment.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

The guy in my avatar (Kouen Ren from Magi) is an 835 or 853. The reverse of 538 but the same temperament would be there. A desire for knowledge, achievement, and power. Very calm and collected, with an extremely strong will, and always in a state of ready mobilisation.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

-Alpha- said:


> Draco Malfoy also. I'd say he's either 358 or 368.


368 makes more sense to me. 



Entropic said:


> Not really. Lelouch is 378. I don't know Eyeshield 21.
> 
> Light could maybe be of this tritype, but I am more inclined to think he is the same as Lelouch.


Lelouch seems 1w9 first, 3w4 second. Unsure of his head fix. Light is likely the same.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a hard time seeing those three types interacting in a real and functional person. Knowledge-seeking person who wants to be seen as an achiever who longs to be in control? Sounds like an anime villain, as someone else said.

And no, this is not Lelouch Vi Britannia. He is based off of 1.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

ScarlettHayden said:


> Lelouch seems 1w9 first, 3w4 second. Unsure of his head fix. Light is likely the same.


You don't know how to recognize 1s then, if you think both Lelouch and Light are 1s. At least with Light, I can understand that people confuse his inferior Fi with 1-ness because of how he wants to purge the world etc., but neither two really share the motivations of type 1. Neither are overly repressed when it comes to their id drives and desires, nor do either of them really identify with the superego that provides 1 it's typical and uptight structure. Lelouch is an obvious as they come 8-fixer. He's all about revenge and it's revenge against the world itself which is represented through Britannia. He's going to kill his dad, overthrow the Britannian rule etc. and perhaps most importantly, he's going to do it because of what happened to his sister. He already gave up on caring for himself in such a way, representing the logic of how 8 sees itself as already damned due to losing touch with innocence. I even wonder if Lelouch isn't a social 8 core. I have problems seeing 7 core for him. I think a 7 would have a more difficult time mustering the resolve Lelouch displays throughout the series, rather preferring and seeking the easy way out. 

As for Light, I think he's a 3. Light wants to become god himself, he wants to dethrone god and replace god with himself in his universe. That logic is very 3 and goes back to how 3s try to reproduce holy work.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Smart badass immediately comes to mind. Likely to be villainous seeming, though not necessarily.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

I guess I'm an anime villain.


----------

